# just got his ear cropped



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

Iceman went in for his ear crop today. The vet said that every thing went ok. They are going to keep him over night. Cant wait to see him


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Good luck Jaws! Please post some pictures up when you get him home!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY yes we need pictures!


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

here he go before he went in


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

show us lots of pictures!!!
whoohooo!!!! i love this!


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

how long will it take for iceman ears to heal


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

hes a cuteyyyyy


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

It took 10 days for diamonds stiches to come out!


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

i got to take him back monday for a re tapeing. what kind i do to help with the itching


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

we just kept an eye on her and made her stop when she started but they have a collar for that very thing


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

i got that collar on so he want undo the tape. When i take it off he go crazy. that why i ask were there any why to stop the itching


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

leave it on lol


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

i know this is something i should have ask the vet, but i'm going to ask him monday. How long before i want have to use the collar ,and what do i do to make sure the ears stand.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah leave the collar on till it's healed.

To make sure they stand I find staples and a glue gun wonders! HAHA KIDDING!! 

Depends on the crop. IF you got a battle, short or show as long as they are taped vertical they should stand. If you got a tall/long crop you can take a Jack in the Box straw and make a H with it and tape it keeping them spread correctly and standing. Or Popsicle sticks, pencils, anything straight and solid.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

the vet said to use water pipe insulator to make it stand. if it started to fall over or some thing but her ears have done great with no taping at all.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Some people use popsicle sticks. measure to length and then make it still a little shorter. Use the stick on the inside of the ear and tape. Just makes sure you dont ram the stick down in the ear!!!!! Just about 1 inch should do. Thats 1 inch of stick not 1 inch into the ear!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Thats 1 inch of stick not 1 inch into the ear!


GOOD SAVE!!! :rofl:


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

took iceman to the vet to get his ears look at everything was ok. But one of his ears wasn't standing so the vet retaped it. made it to the houe 5 min later he took the tape off. How do i tape the ears without haveing to take hm to the vet.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

jaws said:


> took iceman to the vet to get his ears look at everything was ok. But one of his ears wasn't standing so the vet retaped it. made it to the houe 5 min later he took the tape off. How do i tape the ears without haveing to take hm to the vet.


Do you have a cone for him so he can't get to his ears?


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

i have the cone i got from the vet


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

took ice man for his six tapeing today because the tape won't stay on. Made it to the house 3 hours later the tape wasn't on one of his ears. i dont know if the vet isn't tapeing good or what. The e collar on im 24 7 but the tape keep comeing off . Please someone help me come up with a way for the tape to stay on or another way to make sure the ears stand


----------

